# What is the"Going Rate" for selling to a magazine?



## myvinyl333 (May 1, 2011)

I was approached at a recent concert by an editor of a print publication, who was also shooting, and was asked if I sell my photographs.  I  now have an opportunity to sell a photograph(s) to the magazine. We have yet to talk money and I have no real idea the going rate for a single photograph. 

I have never been published in print before and would almost take the exposure, but should take the opportunity?


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 1, 2011)

Every magazine has different rates, based on the size of the image or if it being used as a cover, etc.  They have set rates, it is usually easier to ask them what their inseration rates are.


----------



## KmH (May 1, 2011)

Yep, the price varies by where in the magazine it will be used. Inside pays less than the front or back cover. The size used inside also effects cost, as does the magazines circulation and the geographical area the magazine is distribution over.

You don't actually sell the photo, you sell a use license that allows the magazine to use the photo for a specified period of time, usually just 1 issue. 

Commercial and freelance editorial photographers often use industry standard pricing software like fotoQuote Pro 6.

Visit www.asmp.org the web site of the American Society of Media Photographers. On their home page, there on the left, click on "Business Resources" and read through the various tutorials.


----------



## Moonb007 (May 3, 2011)

It depends on what they are wanting also...typically a print license for a stock site can bring in $50 to $200 depending on the photo and how many prints the company plans to do.  If they are wanting to buy your image rights then the price is a lot higher.


----------

